# Just got on.



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys!

I just want to share some more good news. I knew I was enventually getting this municipality, but figured I would update everyone. I was recently sworn in. I start picking up shifts next week.

This site has been a huge help when looking for info. on depts, and seeking out hiring agencies. I can't say enough about being persistant. it pays off in the end.

Thanks again for everything Masscops. 

Best/Most helpful group of a-holes I've ever encountered.

Foxy


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats and good luck Foxy


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Foxy85 said:


> Best/Most helpful group of a-holes I've ever encountered.


Congratulations, you bastard!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats and be safe. Douche.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats future a-hole.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats !!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

way to go fledgling a-hole.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Congrats, welcome to the thin blue line of assholes.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the brotherhood. 

A wise Army buddy of mine who works on the north shore gave me some kinds words of advice when I started:
1) Keep ur mouth shut, ears open, and fly below the radar ur first year; &
2) Don't trust anyone when it comes to the politics of the job, even him.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Congrats Foxy!
Try not to infect anybody with your Glock-Gooberitus!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! Did you drop the campus PD or are you doing these P/T?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice !


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Both are PT.

Techniquely, I'm still at Milford Hospital too, so I have 3 PT jobs and a FT job, and yet still no extra money in my pocket...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Foxy85 said:


> Both are PT.
> 
> Techniquely, I'm still at Milford Hospital too, so I have 3 PT jobs and a FT job, and yet still no extra money in my pocket...


You sound like one of the Hanleys, the Jamaican family from the _In Living Color _skit where everyone had at least 6 jobs.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Foxys long lost family....


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Foxy85 said:


> Both are PT.
> 
> Techniquely, I'm still at Milford Hospital too, so I have 3 PT jobs and a FT job, and yet still no extra money in my pocket...


That's because you are married with a child.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I can't fault my daughter, shes only eats, sleeps, and poops. I have no money beacuse of my wife. She relates purchases to shifts at my PT jobs.....for instance....

Wife : Hey sweetie, what do you think about getting a new computer....?

Me: Ehhhh, we don't really have the money, I'll see what I can do.

Wife : no money? its only 4 shifts in Boston.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Foxys long lost family....


The Hedleys.....I was close.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> The Hedleys.....I was close.
> 
> 
> 
> > The In Living Color show was one of my favorite shows of all time...Jim Carey doing Fire Marshal Bill, the guy from the infomercial for the Juice Weasle, the female bodybuilder...Jamie Fox doing Wanda...David Alan Grier, Tommy Davidson, The Wayans Bros..and lets not forget the Fly Girls.....Jennifer Lopez.....Jim Careys skit of Vanilla Ice ...standby...here you go 2 classics...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Foxy85 said:


> I can't fault my daughter, shes only eats, sleeps, and poops. I have no money beacuse of my wife. She relates purchases to shifts at my PT jobs.....for instance....
> 
> Wife : Hey sweetie, what do you think about getting a new computer....?
> 
> ...


88.5 hours/week and 20 years later, you'll still die 5 years after retirement and broke, and she runs off with Ramone the pool cleaner with your pension.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

LMAO....

Don't sugar coat it for me SP, tell me what you really think....


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Foxy85 said:


> Both are PT.
> 
> Techniquely, I'm still at Milford Hospital too, *so I have 3 PT jobs and a FT job, and yet still no extra money in my pocket...*


Overrated...quit all your jobs, get unemployment, SSI, EBT, WIC, and masshealth and you'll have plenty of money. "Change you can believe in." inch:

"Yes we can."


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

LoL MTC, glad to see you feel my pain, as I'm sure most others do too....

ah yes, the third pay period......always seems to be a beacon of hope and then as its about 2 pay periods out....BAM!!!, the axle on your car snaps.....


----------



## Badge 2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Congradulations! Its tough to get a foot in the door at times. 
Good luck.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Badge 2 said:


> Congradulations! Its tough to get a foot in the door at times.
> Good luck.


Thanks Chief...


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats Foxy and best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

SinePari said:


> 88.5 hours/week and 20 years later, you'll still die 5 years after retirement and broke, and she runs off with Ramone the pool cleaner with your pension.


Not if you select option "A".


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

mtc said:


> Or you get a call from the kids telling you the bathroom ceiling leaks, a month before Christmas.
> 
> ](*,)


LMAO - Mine was "Daddy its raining in the kitchen":baby21:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

chief801 said:


> LMAO - Mine was "Daddy its raining in the kitchen":baby21:


Last year it was my furnace, the year before was my hot water heater. I can't wait to see what December household calamity will eat up my Quinn Bill check this year.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Not if you select option "A".


With a $750K life insurance policy, "A" is looking more like my cup of tea.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Who ever invented being paid every 2 weeks is nuts. The job I have at the hospital is every 2 weeks and direct deposit. The other job retail detail is every weekend and I get a check and have to deposit it "manually". I had a dream I got a 3rd job working for the DMH Police. Which is weird because I never applied for the DMH Police. It could have been because I fell asleep watching the movie Gothika.

All this and throw nursing school in the mix 

Good luck and working at a place doing what you dream to do is good no matter how far away or how part time it is. Eventually people leave and you end up full-time or another place. Either way it is a learning experience.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Congrats!!:t:


----------

